# Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?



## spinner1975 (21. November 2005)

Moin erstmal ...
Also ... ich angle zur Zeit mit einer 2,70m Kinetik-Rute , die eine Aktion von 7-25g hat und mit einer kleinen Shimano-Rolle (22er Mono) bestückt ist . Habe damit - besonders in Dänemark - auch schon schöne Fische gefangen :
Einige Forellen bis 5kg und zwei Hechte bis ca 65cm .
Jetzt würde ich gern auch mal grössere Exemplare fangen und mache mir doch ernsthaft Sorgen über die Überlebenschancen meiner Ausrüstung , wenn da tatsächlich mal so ein Meter-Hecht anbeissen sollte ...
Meine Ausrüstung ist zwar qualitativ ganz gut , aber alles hat halt seine Grenzen - hat sich schon richtig schön gebogen , mit der 5 kg Regenbogenforelle dran und ausserdem kanns ja für die relativ kleine Rolle auf Dauer auch nicht gesund sein , oder ?

So , jetzt zum Thema .....
Habe vor Jahren eine Hechtrute von meinem Daddy geschenkt bekommen - eine 2,70er Cormoran mit einer Aktion bis 70g . Da ich es gewohnt bin , mit einer feinen Rute zu fischen , kommt sie mir vor wie ein Stock !
Eine passende , gute und guenstige Rolle habe ich auch noch nicht .
Bin also am überlegen , ob ich diese Rute klar mache , oder ob es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt ... Ich mag es halt , den Fisch zu fühlen und angle schon deshalb am Liebsten mit Spinner , wegen des direkten Feelings  - sowas wie ´ne mittelschwere Spinnrute ? Ach ja zu viel Geld wollte ich natürlich auch nicht ausgeben ...


Vielleicht gibts ja den ein oder anderen Tip für mich von Euch und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen und was ratet Ihr mir ?

Auch was Schnurstärke , die ewige Mono/Geflochtene-Frage und die Größenwahl des Köders angeht (hab übrigens weniger gute Erfahrungen mit Fireline gemacht - hat sich ziemlich häufig verdrallt) .

Danke im Voraus !!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Habe neuerdings eine Shimano Technium Diaflash  20 - 50g, die scheint einen guten Ruf zu genießen und wirkt absolut fein und trotzdem stabil. Billig ist sie allerdings nicht gerade. Kostet über 100 Euronen und soll auch ab 2006 nicht mehr vertrieben werden, hörte ich.


----------



## darth carper (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Die Technium Diaflash wird es 2006 noch geben. Die Diaflash wird eingestellt.

Ich würde es mit der Cormoran Rute erstmal probieren. Besonders wenn man große Spinner und Wobbler fischt, wird man schnell dankbar für eine stabilere Rute sein.
Dazu vielleicht noch eine Spro RedArc und auf die Rolle kommt bei mir nur noch die Powerline von Gigafish.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Guckst du hier ....... http://cgi.ebay.de/HECHTRUTE-VON-DER-FIRMA-JENZI-DEGA_W0QQitemZ7197524665QQcategoryZ56731QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das Ding ist echt unkaputtbar.Habe mir die Rute selbst auch gekauft,ist dünn aber total stark.Der Verkäufer versicherte mir,dass man damit selbst einen richtig schweren Hecht mit rauskriegen kann.War selbst im Laden und er hat die Rute bis zum Verrecken gebogen,wo ich dachte "Mensch,die müsste doch brechen",aber hielt.Meiner Meinung nach eine super tolle Spin-Rute.


----------



## spinner1975 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Moin Jungs

und danke erst mal für die ersten Tips - werden ja wohl hoffentlich nicht die Letzten gewesen sein ???

@angelndes sofa : Die Rute ist aber irgendwie ziemlich kurz , oder ?

@darth carper : Was kostet so ´ne Rolle und taugt sie was - wie viel Schnur geht drauf usw ? Und überhaupt - Wie kann es angehen , dass ich bei MeFo - Angeln in DK mit meinen ersten Fireline-Versuchen echt ständig nur Tüdel hatte - bin ich zu doof ?

@ Aali-Barba : Bin ja eigentlich auch ein Shimano-Fan ... aber mehr bei Rollen , hab mit Ruten noch keine Erfahrung gemacht - Du vielleicht ?

Shimano diaflash 20-50g hört sich aber gut an , wär bestimmt auch ein gutes Teil für grosse Meerforelle , oder ? Wie lang isse denn ?

Bis denne , Manu .


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Nunja, sie ist 1,95 Meter lang ..... und wie gesagt sehr stabil und elastisch zugleich.Kommt auf deinen Geschmack an,ob du eher längere oder kürzere Ruten bevorzugst.

Wollte dir jedenfalls nur nen Tip geben.

Grüße aus Paderborn


----------



## darth carper (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Die Rolle kostet so ca. 90 -100€. Du solltest eine Rolle mit ca. 100m - 0,40mm Schnur wählen.

Die Probleme mit der Fireline können verschiedene Ursachen haben.
Die Rolle kann unsauber gewickelt haben, die Rolle war zu voll oder die Schnur wurde nicht mit genügend Spannung aufgespult.
In diesen Fällen wirst du auch mit jeder anderen Geflochtenen Probleme bekommen.
Ich habe mit Fireline, außer dem hohen Verschleiß und der geringen Abriebfestigkeit, noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## spinner1975 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Ich glaub Ihr seid irgendwie Board-süchtig , oder so ...

Echt geil , wenn man gerade seinen Text eingegeben hat und dann in nur wenigen Minuten schon Antworten bekommt - abgefahren ...
Bereue jedenfalls nicht , hier bei Euch eingestiegen zu sein !

Wie oft muss denn Fireline gewechselt werden ?

@ angelndes sofa :  Du hast völlig Recht , Dein Tip war gut und guenstig ! Ist bloss so , daß man überall liest , das Hechtruten so ab 2,70m erst anfangen...


----------



## darth carper (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Die Schnur habe ich nach Gefühl gewechselt. Ist auch abhängig davon wie viel man fischt und ob es viele Hindernisse oder Hänger gibt.

Für das Spinnfischen vom Ufer solltest du auch eine Rute in der 2,70m - Klasse wählen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				spinner1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub Ihr seid irgendwie Board-süchtig , oder so ...
> 
> Echt geil , wenn man gerade seinen Text eingegeben hat und dann in nur wenigen Minuten schon Antworten bekommt - abgefahren ...
> Bereue jedenfalls nicht , hier bei Euch eingestiegen zu sein !
> ...


 
Ähhh? Eine kurze Rute macht nur vom Boot Sinn. Ruten zwischen 2,70 und 3,30 sind Standard beim Hecht- oder schweren Zanderangeln mit Köfi.

Nimm eine die so um 80g WG liegt. damit kannst du viele Bereiche abdecken.

Günstige und gute Ruten gibt es z.B. von Rozemeijer.

Wenn du mit Geflochtener angeln willst, gib lieber ein Paar Euro mehr für die Rolle aus. Das sag ich aus Erfahrung. Geflochtene ist schon anstrengend für die Rollen. Bevor du 80€ für die eine ausgibst zahl lieber 120 für eine Penn Slammer oder sowas. Auf Dauer ist das günstiger.
Nimm auch die Fireline lieber etwas länger. Du kannst sie drehen, wenn sie abgenutzt ist und hast dann wieder jede Menge neuer Schnur.

Uli


----------



## Pete (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

habs mal hierher verschoben...#h


----------



## DerStipper (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du hier ....... http://cgi.ebay.de/HECHTRUTE-VON-DER-FIRMA-JENZI-DEGA_W0QQitemZ7197524665QQcategoryZ56731QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Das Ding ist echt unkaputtbar.Habe mir die Rute selbst auch gekauft,ist dünn aber total stark.Der Verkäufer versicherte mir,dass man damit selbst einen richtig schweren Hecht mit rauskriegen kann.War selbst im Laden und er hat die Rute bis zum Verrecken gebogen,wo ich dachte "Mensch,die müsste doch brechen",aber hielt.Meiner Meinung nach eine super tolle Spin-Rute.


 
Also frach mich nich für mi9ch sieht das aus wie ne Schlepprute. Schon rein vom gewicht un der Länge|kopfkrat 
is meine Meinung


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Also frach mich nich für mi9ch sieht das aus wie ne Schlepprute. Schon rein vom gewicht un der Länge|kopfkrat
> is meine Meinung


 
Da hast du wohl Recht. Für mich siehts aus wie ausgemachter Blödsinn diese Rute zum Spinnfischen zu nehmen. An welchem Gewässer?

Uli


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				spinner1975 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali-Barba : Bin ja eigentlich auch ein Shimano-Fan ... aber mehr bei Rollen , hab mit Ruten noch keine Erfahrung gemacht - Du vielleicht ?
> 
> Shimano diaflash 20-50g hört sich aber gut an , wär bestimmt auch ein gutes Teil für grosse Meerforelle , oder ? Wie lang isse denn ?
> 
> Bis denne , Manu .


 
Sie ist 2,70 Lang, Es gibt glaube ich auch eine 70 G Ausführung, die aber ist dann 3 Meter


----------



## Seebaer (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Hallo

könnte Dir zwei Spinnruten empfehlen.

1. Die Seatrout von Kinetic - 3.40m lang  20 - 70 Gramm Wurfgewicht.
    eine herrliche Rute wo Du von kleinen Spinner bis großen Gufi oder Wobbler
    alles mit werfen kannst. 
    (Habe damit meinen 59 Pfund Waller gefangen)

2. Die  Pro Spin85 von Dream Tackle. Sie gibt es in 2.70m und 3,00m länge. 
    Wurfgewicht bis 85 Gramm. Eine herrliche Rute zum Angeln mit Gufi`s oder 
    Wobbler. Kostenpunkt zwischen 59.90 und 69.90 Euro.

Gruß

Seebaer   <°)))))>><


----------



## Seebaer (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

*Die selbe Frage habe ich eben schonmal beantwortet*lachhh*

Hallo

könnte Dir zwei Spinnruten empfehlen.

1. Die Seatrout von Kinetic - 3.40m lang 20 - 70 Gramm Wurfgewicht.
eine herrliche Rute wo Du von kleinen Spinner bis großen Gufi oder Wobbler
alles mit werfen kannst. 
(Habe damit meinen 59 Pfund Waller gefangen)

2. Die Pro Spin85 von Dream Tackle. Sie gibt es in 2.70m und 3,00m länge. 
Wurfgewicht bis 85 Gramm. Eine herrliche Rute zum Angeln mit Gufi`s oder 
Wobbler. Kostenpunkt zwischen 59.90 und 69.90 Euro.

Gruß

Seebaer <°)))))>><
__________________


----------



## Cerfat (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Wenn man diesen Herrn fragen könnte, dann wäre die Grätchenfrage wohl beantwortet. Nur wo gibt es überhaupt solche Brocken ?


----------



## Seebaer (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man diesen Herrn fragen könnte, dann wäre die Grätchenfrage wohl beantwortet. Nur wo gibt es überhaupt solche Brocken ?


 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen Zander !!!!!


----------



## sebastian (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

das is nicht seiner seinem test zu folge


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Wenn es um die *ideale* Spinnrute geht, muß man wohl ein kleines Stück weiter nach oben schauen. |wavey: 

1. Handaufgebaut oder zumindest umgebaut muß sie sein, sonst ist sie praktisch nie ideal für Angler, besonders Griffmaße, -dicken und Rollenhalter holen sehr viel Griff- und damit Angelgefühl heraus oder verderben dies.
2. Wenn's auf große Räuber gehen soll, zählt erstmal sehr viel Stabilität und das ist dann ein Fall für bessere Geflechtgewebe, einfache Kohlefasermattenblanks sind da immer gefährdet. Es gibt "Schlappfische" und sehr fitte Räuber derselben Art, da kann sich mancher täuschen wenn er mal an einen "Arnold-Schwarzenegger Hecht" gerät, die Gerätekiller-Tendenz ist immer da und die Bedenken mit der leichten Spinnrute sind mehr als berechtigt.

Mein Tip für die ideale Großfischspinnrute ist der Blank oder Body der Sportex KevSpin3 und wenn's richtig dick (Köder WG) werden soll der der Sportex KevSpin4. Allerdings nicht mit dem Sportex-Griffchen, das ist schlichtweg unmöglich (jedenfalls für mich) und die Rute ist sowas von sperrig und unbalanciert damit. Die 3er bietet auch viel Spaß nach unten, was ja auch nicht unwichtig ist, erlaubt kleine Köder (oft sehr erfolgreich weil unverdächtiger) auf große Hechte einzusetzen und macht bei einem 1,20er mit Torpedoantrieb auch noch keine Grätsche. #6 

3,00m sind für mich das (Mindest)Maß, andere bevorzugen lieber 2,70m, ist aber wohl fast sowas wie eine Glaubensfrage und daher unlösbar! 

Einschränkend muß man sagen, daß die KevSpin nicht der harte superleichte Tactilstock sind, zum sensitiven Gummifischen gibt's da noch besseres, aber richtig universell sind die auf jeden Fall und ordentlich geschmeidig und dabei bärenstark - für den Fall der Fälle. Mit 160--175 EUR + Griffteile sind die natürlich nicht billig, aber voll wertig.

Die Rollen- und Schnurfrage wurde hier ja schon oft durchgekaut, aber es gibt auch da eine einfache Standard-Lösung: Für den Zweck benötigt die Rute eine Ryobi/SproArc Rolle der 300er oder 400er Größe (einfach das Top an P/L #6 #6 #6 ) und eine Spule mit 30er Mono und die andere mit 18--22er Geflecht gefüllt und dann geht damit fast alles. Und von wegen, man hätte mit Mono kein Gefühl, mit der Rute merkt man auch damit jeden Zupfer oder Pflanzenhalm - gerade mit einem mittleren Spinner ein Traum!


----------



## H.Christians (23. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Mein Tip: Shimano Technium 270H-oder 300H.

Ich fische die 300H, meine Kollege die 270H, sind beide mit der Rute vollstens zufrieden.
Fischen damit Gufis bis 15cm(geht aber auch noch mehr), haben dieses Jahr schon etliche Zander bis ca 75cm gefangen, und gemerkt daß die Rute mit größeren Brocken auch keine Probleme haben wird.

Die Rute hat ein WG von 20-50 Gr.

Preislich wirst du schon mit ca 100€ rechnen müssen, aber das ist die Rute auch wirklich wert.


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## spinner1975 (24. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

@ seebaer 
wo bekomme ich Kinetik Ruten ?
Hab meine in Dänemark gekauft und versuche zur Zeit vergeblich welche im Onlineshop zu bekommen...

Auch die Shimano Diaflash Auswahl ist im Net irgendwie auch nicht so der Bringer...(Spinnrute 3,00m 20-70)  

Als Rolle eine SPRO red arc mit 150m 28er Schnurfassung sollte doch auch für Monsterfisch reichen - scheint ja ziemlich stabil zu sein ?


----------



## Gadus (24. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Moin !
In der Fisch & Fang gibt's ne Abo Prämie:
Shimano Catana AX Spinning + NEXAVE 2500 RA
Ist das Set für Großhecht zu gebrauchen??|kopfkrat
Kennt einer das Gerät?

Gruß Gadus:m


----------



## donlotis (24. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Hallo,

ich benutze die Rute Daiwa SamFisher Immotec. Sie gibt es in unterschiedlichen Längen und Härten (meine ist 2,70m), und ich bin rundherum zufrieden mit den Beiden die ich habe...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Invader (24. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

@Spinner1975

Kauf dir ja ne große rolle schon allein wegen der Balance und der Robustheit (großes Getriebe). Die kannste ja dann immer noch mit 08/15 Schnur unterfüttern. Ich hab den Fehler schon mit einem zu kleinem Rollenkauf gemacht! #6 

gruß Invader


----------



## biotoecus (24. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

@ spinner 1975
also die Kinetic-Ruten werden häufig bei Ebay angeboten. Ich würde zunächst überlegen, wie ich angeln will. Wenn Du auf Zander und Hecht mit Gummisch, schweren Blinkern oder großen Wobblern angeln willst, würde ich mir eine Rute nicht über 2,70 m mit einer steifen Spitze kaufen, da man damit (und geflochtener Schnur) das meiste Grfühl für den Köder aufbringt. Meine Lieblingsruten für diese Art des Spinnfischens sind eine alte Quantum Crypton manie (die neue Crypton Zander von Jörg Strehlow ist sicher ebenso gut), eine Cormoran black star Guido Jubelt und eine Uli Beyer Spezial. Diese Ruten haben Wurfgewichte von 70, 80 und 90 Gramm. Diese drei sind super Spinnruten und sie kosten zwischen 80 und 100 Eus und die UBS 149,- (wobei ich die Guido Jubelt z.B. bei Ebay für 12,50 € geschossen habe). Beinahe noch mehr Gefühl hat man mit Ruten von Drachkovitsch (?) oder der Tactilus von Oliver Portrat (2,55 m lang). Wenn Du eher kleine Wobbler und Blinker und Spinner verwenden willst, kannst Du bis auf 3 m gehen, ein geringeres Wurfgewicht  und eine elastischere Spitze auswählen. Hier gibt es eine große Auswahl. Sportex Ruten sind sicher gut (und teuer), ich habe auch einige, aber der Fisch sieht die Marke nicht. Die Dam Sumo machen mir auch einen guten Eindruck, die preiswerten E-motion ebenso, Daiwa hat einige feine Rütchen, Balzer, Yad und was es da alles noch gibt.  Am besten begrabbelst Du die Ruten erstmal bevor Du sie kaufst. Bei den großen Angelläden gibt es immer günstige Auslaufmodelle und ich würde auch durchaus mal einen Verkäufer um Rat fragen, wenn ich ein paar Ruten ins Auge gefasst habe. 
Zu den Rollen ist zu sagen, dass momentan im Board die Spro red arc den Ton angibt. Sie kostet knapp 100 Eus und ist einfach gut. Aus der gleichen Familie beinahe für die Hälfte gibt es die Modelle Spro blue arc, Ryobi applause oder Tubertini sirio (eine 4000 sirio ist bei Ebay letzte Woche für 21 € rausgegangen). Andere Modelle mit gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sind z.B. Okuma epix, Shimano exage, Daiwa regal oder die kleinen Daiwa emblem Modelle. Nimm 4000 Modelle, bei Daiwa reichen 2000 bis 3500.
Nix captio? Lies langsamer!
Gruß biotoecus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				Gadus schrieb:
			
		

> Moin !
> In der Fisch & Fang gibt's ne Abo Prämie:
> Shimano Catana AX Spinning + NEXAVE 2500 RA
> Ist das Set für Großhecht zu gebrauchen??


Nicht für Großhecht.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht für Großhecht.


 
habe auch die Catana als "Wilddiebrute" sprich Tele  in 240 10-30gr. Bei nem 4 pfünder Hecht der in Form ist biegt die sich bis an den Griff  naja hat Spass gemacht den zu drillen. Ist eher was für Barsch und Forellen. Kleinhechte so um die 4-6 Pfund sind kein Prob, vorausgesetzt es sind keine Hindernisse im Drillbereich, du kannst kaum Druck auf den Fisch ausüben


----------



## spinner1975 (27. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Werd mir denn wohl ´ne SPRO Red Arc zum Geburtstag schenken lassen und die erst mal auf meiner Cormoran Hechtrute ausprobieren ... Fragt sich nur , wo man hier im Norden mal so richtige Klopper angeln kann ....?


----------



## Angler505 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

*Hallo,*
dann will ich auch meinen Senf dazu schreiben.

Wenn du hochwertige Spinnruten zu einem vernüftigen Preis suchst dann Sieh dir auf jeden Fall die Robinson Ruten an.
Ähnliches gilt wenns richtig Schwer wird da geht wenig an den Fenwick Ruten vorbei.

Hier zwei Links

http://cgi.ebay.de/IM8-Robinson-PIK...171849921QQcategoryZ56731QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/IM8-Robinson-ULT...71850012QQcategoryZ100155QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fenwick-Spin-3-0...99079924QQcategoryZ100155QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


mfg
Friedel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				spinner1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Rolle eine SPRO red arc mit 150m 28er Schnurfassung sollte doch auch für Monsterfisch reichen - scheint ja ziemlich stabil zu sein ?


"ziemlich stabil" ist aber ziemlich untertrieben! :g :m 

@Angler505: |wavey: 
Die Rutengewichte sind da gar nicht angegeben bzw. nicht lesbar in den Katalogausschnitten. Wäre ein wichtiger Faktor bei der Bewertung der Ruten.


----------



## rainer1962 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Hallo Angler 505,
dann hat er ja wieder eine Rute von der Stange, um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen, fernerhin wage ich zu bezweifeln dass irgendeine Rute von denen Du da sprichst auch nur annähernd an eine Harison herankommt!
Es wird ja eine hochwertige Rute gesucht!!!! Das war hier das Thema, dass es genügend brauchbare gibt das steht ausser Zweifel.


----------



## rainer1962 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Sorra Angler 505,
war im falschen Thread, nichts für ungut ;-)


----------



## salmohunter (29. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Also ich habe mir im laufe der Jahre immer wieder diverse Ruten gekauft als Ersatz oder für spezielle Einsatzfälle aber ich komme immer wieder auf meine 10 Fuß Hardy Spinning zurück die ist nahezu unkaputtbat und kann ich für einfach alles gebrauchen insofern war sie ihren Preis wert.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Angler505 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Hallo,
@ AngelDet
Die Rutengewichte sind da gar nicht angegeben bzw. nicht lesbar in den Katalogausschnitten. Wäre ein wichtiger Faktor bei der Bewertung der Ruten.

Ich für meinen Teil halte absolut nichts von Gewichtsangaben.
Hier kommt es zu 98% ausschließlich auf die Ausgewogenheit und auf die Balance einer Rute an.
Gewichtsangaben sind nach meiner sehr langen Erfahrung einfach Schall und Rauch.
Nicht umsonst verwenden einige Hersteller Ausgleichgewichte ( die einen Variabel zum schrauben , die anderen bereits im Blank fest eingeklebt ).
Das Handling einer Rute entscheidet für mich ob ich diese mag oder auch nicht. 

Ich gebe dir aber gerne ein paar Zahlen zu den Ruten:

Hier Links

http://cgi.ebay.de/IM8-Robinson-PIKE...cm dZViewItem
Eigengewicht ( incl. aller Ausgleichgewichte )
Länge 2,70m = 200gr.
Länge 3,00m = 255gr.

http://cgi.ebay.de/IM8-Robinson-ULTR...cm dZViewItem
Länge 3,00m = 200gr.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fenwick-Spin-3-00...QQcmdZViewItem
Länge 3,00m = 330gr.

Ich fische zum Beispiel selbst eine Fenwick und eine Kinetic Pioneer bin mit beiden mehr als zufrieden, der Rutenmarkt von der Stange ( dazu zähle alles bekanntere und wenig bekannte Firmen) läßt normal nur sehr wenig Wünsche offen.
Einzig die Frage ob die Wunschfirma die Wunschkonfiguration hat die läßt sich oft nur mit einen JANEIN beantworten 
mfg
Friedel


----------



## Jockel13883 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Moin!
Meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Spinnrute ist auch die Balzer Magna Spin 70 in 3 Meter. Hat ne recht harte Spitze und ein gutes Rückgrad, ist aber trotzdem nicht zu schwer. Ich setze sie zum Spinfiscen am Niederrhein und in Holland an der Maas ein und hatte noch nie Schwierigkeiten damit, auch nicht bei Zander über 5 Pfund. Außerdem wird die Rute nicht mehr als 70 Euro kosten. Hab meine übrigens bei ebay gekauft.


----------



## spinner1975 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				biotoecus schrieb:
			
		

> @ spinner 1975
> Zu den Rollen ist zu sagen, dass momentan im Board die Spro red arc den Ton angibt. Sie kostet knapp 100 Eus und ist einfach gut. Aus der gleichen Familie beinahe für die Hälfte gibt es die Modelle Spro blue arc, Ryobi applause oder Tubertini sirio (eine 4000 sirio ist bei Ebay letzte Woche für 21 € rausgegangen). Andere Modelle mit gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sind z.B. Okuma epix, Shimano exage, Daiwa regal oder die kleinen Daiwa emblem Modelle. Nimm 4000 Modelle, bei Daiwa reichen 2000 bis 3500.


Wo liegt denn der gravierende Unterschied zwischen der Red Arc und der Blue Arc - in der Qualität und Lebensdauer kanns ja nicht liegen , oder ?
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr ...?


----------



## Ziegenbein (30. November 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Soweit ich es weiß hat die Red Arc 10300 (10 Kugellager) ein Kugellager mehr als die Blue Arc 9300 (9 Kugellager)

Ich habe mich für die Blue Arc 9300 entschieden, weil mir der Kurbelknauf und das Rot der Red Arc nicht gefällt. Mein Kumpel hat die Red Arc 10300, konnte aber kein unterschied feststellen ausser dem Kurbelknauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

^^,^ Sind letztlich alles Varianten eines Grundtypes mit unterschiedlicher Ausstattung. Schau mal bei tiefergehendem Interesse in den "Blue Arc" Thread. Falsch machen tut man mit keiner der ganzen Modelle was. In 6 Geschmacksrichtungen läßt sich bei den Ryobi/SproArcs schon was finden.


----------



## spinner1975 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Hab mir überlegt mir noch eine Shimano catana (3,00m , 20-50) zuzulegen , die ist nicht zu teuer und sollte eigentlich auch grossen Hechten und Zandern standhalten , oder ?
Übrigens - 24er , 27er oder 30er Hochleistungs Mono-Schnur ?


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Hab mir heuer die *Sportex Black Arrow deLuxe* gekauft. Super Rute und dabei noch besser und billiger als die Kev Pike von Sportex!!!

burn77


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				spinner1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir überlegt mir noch eine Shimano catana (3,00m , 20-50) zuzulegen , die ist nicht zu teuer und sollte eigentlich auch grossen Hechten und Zandern standhalten , oder ?
> Übrigens - 24er , 27er oder 30er Hochleistungs Mono-Schnur ?


Wie grossen Hechten? Wenn dauernd über laufende Meter zu erwarten sind oder Bananengroße Wobbler laufen sollen ist die viel zu klein/weich. Hängt aber am meisten von den Spinnködern ab, danach muß man in erster Linie die Rute ausrichten und für den Wunschfisch dann noch eine möglich wenig negativ (Gewicht,Härte) spürbare Reserve. Großhecht heißt eher so: 50-100g WG

An Mono-Schnur fang mal bei der Dreamtackle Supertouch an. Echt gut & günstig. Zebco Triton Hecht grün oder wie auch immer die gerade heißt ist min. auch so gut, vor allem lange haltbar. 

Für Hecht ist Mono auch wesentlich angesagter als für vorsichtige Zander und Barsche, denn im Drill kann man das "Gummi" sehr gut gebrauchen und wenn Esox den Köder nimmt ist es eh meistens voll egal. Zu weiche Ruten begünstigen aber den Hakenverlust wegen mangelnden Einschlags. Besonders bei leichterer Rute gibt die Dehnung der Mono noch eine Reserve im harten Kampf.

Möchte mal pauschal behaupten, daß die Chancen für einen Rutenbruch einer leichten Rute an Geflochtener mit einem wirklichen Großhecht rapide steigen, das ist dann der Fall wo alles "kurz & klein" gerissen wird. :r


----------



## darth carper (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

@AngelDet

Was habt ihr denn für Hechte, die euch Ruten und Schnüre zerfetzen? Mal ehrlich, wie oft hast du das schon erlebt?
Oder anders gefragt: wäre es dann nicht spätestens an der Zeit, den Weidenstock, Bindfaden und umgebogene Büroklammer durch richtiges Angelgerät zu ersetzen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr denn für Hechte, die euch Ruten und Schnüre zerfetzen? Mal ehrlich, wie oft hast du das schon erlebt?


    Ein paar mal schon. Es gibt so'ne und so'ne. Viele Hechte sind Schlapphechte, die zappeln ein paar mal und gut. Vorzugsweise in Schweden habe ich nun bei den gutgenährten Hechten der großeren Klasse so ab 80cm so etwas wie "Marlinhechte" kennen gelernt. Benimmt sich dann wie eine vollkommen andere Sorte, und die zerreissen alles incl. Wirbel aufbiegen und aushaken wenn ihnen nur die Spur einer Chance gegeben wird. Selbst 3Pfder zerbrechen dann mal eine 1,80 Billigleichtspinnrute, die taugen nicht mal für das Kinderangeln. Hechte sind stark sauerstoffabhängig.

Da passiert dann sowas wie: ca. 60cm Hecht beißt, Junge 4Jahre hält und hält und wird vom Esox gegen Wasser gezogen. Opa hält Junge -  Junge hält Rute - Rute hält erst Hecht und dann *Knax*. Die beiden haben den dann aber doch bekommen - mit halber Rute und der Junge (mein Neffe) war gleich 5cm größer. Hätte aber mehrfach gleich schief gehen können. Was ich sagen will: Nicht alle Hechte sind Schlapphechte, die sich wie eine Salatgurke aus dem Supermarkt ranziehen lassen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> @AngelDet
> 
> Was habt ihr denn für Hechte, die euch Ruten und Schnüre zerfetzen? Mal ehrlich, wie oft hast du das schon erlebt?
> Oder anders gefragt: wäre es dann nicht spätestens an der Zeit, den Weidenstock, Bindfaden und umgebogene Büroklammer durch richtiges Angelgerät zu ersetzen?


 

|supergri |supergri |supergri  

Das frage ich mich auch. Ich habe schon einige grosse Hechte gefangen, aber von den Angeldets *Theorien* kann ich nix nachvollziehen.

Allerdings ist meine Angelrute auch nicht billig, keine 1,80 und mein Opa hält mich beim Hechtangeln in den seltesten Fällen fest.


|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Uli


----------



## schroe (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



> Für Hecht ist Mono auch wesentlich angesagter als für vorsichtige Zander und Barsche, denn im Drill kann man das "Gummi" sehr gut gebrauchen und wenn Esox den Köder nimmt ist es eh meistens voll egal. Zu weiche Ruten begünstigen aber den Hakenverlust wegen mangelnden Einschlags. Besonders bei leichterer Rute gibt die Dehnung der Mono noch eine Reserve im harten Kampf.



Du widersprichst dir in deinem Statement selbst.:g 

Der Rest hört sich nach der "Siegfried Sage" an.|supergri 
Liest sich aber gut. 

Versuchs im Drill mal mit der Rollenbremse. Das ist oftmals der Knopf oben auf der Spule. Den nach links drehen. 

Im Prinzip stimme ich dem Det aber zu. Wenn es gezielt auf Großhecht gehen soll, würde ich auch ein reales Wurfgewicht von umbei 70-80 anstreben.
Nein, nicht der "gewaltigen" Kampfkraft der Hechte wegen, denn vielmehr der zu wählenden Ködergröße.

Der geübte Angler bezwingt auch mit leichtem Gerät einen großen Hecht. .............., wohlgemerkt, der Geübte.|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Du widersprichst dir in deinem Statement selbst.:g


Sollte eigentlich nicht unklar rüberkommen!  Also richtig harte Rute zum Anschlag und Mono harmonieren schon ganz gut.

Und schön das euch die Story gefällt!


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte eigentlich nicht unklar rüberkommen!  Also richtig harte Rute zum Anschlag und Mono harmonieren schon ganz gut.
> 
> Und schön das euch die Story gefällt!


 
Naja,
kommt auch ein wenig auf die Entfernung an, klar bei 20m vom Boot aus ist das kein Prob mit der Mono den Anschlag durchzubekommen, wenns aber mal auf die 50m Marke geht und dann noch Wobbler aus Balsa o.ä. gefischt werden, bzw. Köder gefischt werden in denen die Hechtzähne 
Halt finden (z.b. Gummi) schon eher. Da braucht man den "Ruck" vorne um den Haken ins Maul zu treiben, denn oft werden die Köder so genommen dass der Haken nicht unweigerlich sitzt. Ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache mit welchen Schnüren man fischt. Ich bevorzuge nun mal beim Spinfischen geflochtene, und drille wie Shroe bereits bemerkt hat über den Rücklauf, bzw die Bremse.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

@ Shroe,

das bezwingen mit leichtem Gerät geht schon, ich bin nicht gerade ungeübt eher ein geübter Angler, trotz allem ist mir ein 80er dieses Jahr ins Holz gelaufen :-(   Ich hatte keine Chance mit der Catana Telespin bis 30gr den Hecht zu halten. Geb aber gerne zu das Tackle war eher für Barsch abgestimmt. Gelochtene hatte 5kg Tragkraft und der Köder ein 3er Mepps.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

sorry,
bevor jetzt die Fragen kommen woher ich die Größe weiß,
ich konnte ihn am Abend nochmal überlisten, diesmal mit nem Köfi an Montage und mit anderem Gerät. Zumindest nehm, ich an dass er das war.


----------



## schroe (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Hi Rainer,
das mit dem Geübt war auch nicht ganz sooo bierernst gemeint.|supergri 

Wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man mit leichtem Gerät nicht zwangsläufig Schiffbruch erleidet, nur weil sich gerade mal ein Dicker im Köder verbissen hat. 
Mit leichtem Gerät kann man große Fische sogar hervorragend ausdrillen, ohne das der Drill sich zeitlich länger ausdehnen muß. Oft hilft es, die Rute nur mit dem Fisch mitzubewegen und ihn über die Rutenhaltung (Rutenspitze entgegen der Fluchtrichtung ausrichten, evtl noch die Spule mit sanftem Händedruck nachbremsen ) aus dem "Gleichgewicht" zu zwingen. Dann drehen auch die fiesen fetten Brocken bei und ändern den Kurs vom evtl. Hindernis weg. In der Strömung sind sie manchmal dann so "bräsig" und fliehen Stromauf. In dem Falle macht sich der Bursche dann von ganz alleine platt.

Du merkst vielleicht, ich bin Fan von leichtem Gerät/leichten Ködern. Trotzdem verliere ich sehr selten Fische.

Ich bin der Ansicht, je härter der ausgeübte Druck, je härter der "Einschlag" ins Material (Haken, Schnur, Rute, Rolle).
Ein harter "Einschlag" (z.B. Kopfschütteln) entwickelt Momentkräfte, die sich schnell jenseits der Tragkraftgrenze der Schnur bewegen, wenngleich die lineare Kraft des ziehenden Fisches leicht kompensiert werden würde. Das feinere Gerät "laminiert" durch seine Nachgiebigkeit die auftretenden Momentkräfte und kappt die Spitzen der Belastungen.

Das alles hat natürlich seine Grenzen.  Methodenbedingte, Gewässerbedingte, Einzelkomponenten des Geräts abhängige,............................. usw.

Je dichter man an Hindernissen fischt, desto stärker sollte man sein Gerät wählen, da gibbet´s nix dran zu rütteln.#6  
Je größer der Zielfisch, desto stärker das Gerät, absolut unstrittig.#6 

Nur, für Deutschlands Durchschnittsottonormelgewässer, mit Deutschlands Durchschnittsottonormalanglern (zu denen ich mich zähle) und Deutschlands Durchschnittsottonormal-Großhechtbestand, langweilt man sich mit einer superduperbruchfest und monstertauglichen brachialschweren Rute zu Tode.
Wenn nach dem 47. 65er Hecht dann ein 100+ zufasst, kann man den im Regelfall auch mit "leichtem Gerät" "in die Schranken weisen".

An den Boddengewässern, der Müritz, am Möhnesee, an wenigen anderen Gewässern, würde ich mit einer bspw. 28gr WG Rute auch nicht losziehen.

Wenn´s mit dem Gufi auf Hecht und Zander geht, bin ich natürlich auch auf der methodenbedingten "harten Seite". Sonst würde mir doch unschöner Weise, der ein oder andere Biss entgehen.#d 

Zu diesem Zweck habe ich deine Empfehlung beherzigt und mir von mad eine traumhaft geniale Harrison VHF aufbauen lassen. Leicht, schlank, schnell, straff, ausgewogen und sauberst nach eigenen Wünschen aufgebaut. Gummifischen, völlig ermüdungsfrei (wie oben schon bemerkt, ich steh auf die leichte Tour)|supergri .
Ich bin begeistert.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp.#6 

Herzlichen Dank an mad.#6 


P.S.:Braucht jemand eine KevPike???`ne Crypton Manie aus der ersten Serie???|supergri


----------



## schroe (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

@AngelDet,
die Anspielung mit der Rollenbremse war natürlich auch nicht ernst gemeint.

Weiß ja, dass Rollen dein Fetisch sind.:m


----------



## mad (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rainer,
> 
> 
> Zu diesem Zweck habe ich deine Empfehlung beherzigt und mir von mad eine traumhaft geniale Harrison VHF aufbauen lassen. Leicht, schlank, schnell, straff, ausgewogen und sauberst nach eigenen Wünschen aufgebaut. Gummifischen, völlig ermüdungsfrei (wie oben schon bemerkt, ich steh auf die leichte Tour)|supergri .
> ...





hi schroe,

war mir eine freude dir eine rute zu bauen|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

hab schon immer gesagt das die rute ein traum ist und rainer bestimmt noch öfter, auch wenns viele nicht glauben wollen.

werden aber immer mehr#6 



gruß mad


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Die Rute ist ein Traum!!! #6

mad hat mir freundlicherweise auch eine gebaut, und ich kann bisher wirklich nur positive Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen berichten!

Liegt toll in der Hand, sehr ausgewogen, prima verarbeitung, leicht aber stabil, man hat ein prima Feeling und super aussehen tut die Rute auch noch!

:l:l:l:l:l

Ich bin wirklich sehr begeistert, kann diese Rute nur weiter empfehlen, mad macht das wirklich super!

CU Stefan:m


----------



## slu (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

@ rainer1962
@ schroe
@ mad
@ Schleien-Stefan

Jajajajaja, macht mir ruhig die Nase noch was länger!!!!! Ich hab jetzt auch eine in Auftrag gegeben, muss aber noch warten bis sie endlich fertig ist  Zieht euch warm an ihr lieben Zander


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

@Shroe,
ja ich weiß beim drillen immer den Druck dahingehend erzeugen wo der Fisch NICHT hinlaufen soll 
als wenn ich drille, und es wird eng, führe ich den Fisch z.b. Richtung Hinderniss, da der Fisch ja weg will sprintet er dann in die entgegengesetzte Richtun, in dem Fall ins offene Wasser, nun muß man halt auch zwischem leichtem Gerät und schwachem unterscheiden. Bei besagtem Hecht handelte es sich wie gesagt um Barschtackle, er lief mir trotz aller bemühungen ins Holz. Ansonsten nehm ich vom Boot aus beim spinnen, wenn ich mir kein Zielfisch gesetzt habe sondern "nur" mal schauen will was so geht eine Spinnrute um die 40gr WG mit geflochtener 8kg und Flexonit 27er also ca 6,5kg., mittlere Rolle bis 2500er Serie, das Tackle ist durchaus geeignet Hechte über 1m zu drillen (hoher Spaßfaktor) sowie auch Barsche einzukurbeln :-( 
@all MSEGR Besitzer!!!!!!
willkommen im Harison Club 
MSEGR= Mad Spezial Edition Gufi Rute 
jede einzelne ein Unikat  mit eingebautem Spaßfaktor.


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

@ mad
habs glatt vergessen Dir zu sagen, ich hoffe du hast mir einen der beiden niegelnagelneuen Blanks reserviert!!!!!!Du weißt schon den der noch nicht erhältlich ist, und von dem es nur einige Proben gibt!
Ich werd dich am WE noch anrufen, plane damit Wobbler und Twister zu fischen.
Shroe, der wär auch was für dich


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Neuer Blank?

Um was genau geht es da, Du machst mich neugierig... 

Die Rute die Mad mir gebaut hat ist total der Hammer, jetzt habe ich Blut geleckt... Was gibt es da neues, das mich faszinieren könnte???:m

Bitte stillt meinen Wissensdurst...:g

CU Stefan


----------



## zanderheli (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

das würd mich auch interessieren.... 

alles liebe
heli


----------



## Seebaer (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Hallo

habe mein Spinnruten u. Rollensortiment noch etwas erweitert.

*Rute: Henk Simonsz Soft Bait 2.70m*

*Rolle: Ryobi Zauber 4000*

Am Wochenende werden sie eingeweiht. |supergri #6 |supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Es ist der neue VHF Blank in 9 und 10 Fuß mit einem WG bis 45gr, fürs leichte Twistern und Wobbeln


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Ergänzung:
ich werd sie im Sommer mit kleinen Twistern bis 10cm und kleinen Wobblern am Rhein einsetzen, da jetzt größere Köder angesagt sind und da ich die Rute auch noch nicht habe
apropos kleine Köder....heute früh um ca 7Uhr hab ich nen 58er Zander auf Kopito gefangen. Da er den voll inhaliert hatte mußte ich ihn abschlagen. Er hatt ca 10 5cm lange Rotäuglein im Magen und Rachen, entweder fressen die noch die kleinen Köfis, was bedeuten würde, dass sie noch recht aktiv jagen, oder sie finden keine größeren ist schon etwas komisch um diese Jahreszeit, vielleicht kann jemand hier ein entsprechendes Statement abgeben....


----------



## mad (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist der neue VHF Blank in 9 und 10 Fuß mit einem WG bis 45gr, fürs leichte Twistern und Wobbeln




das ist richtig, kein neuer blank sondern der VHF in 15-45gr von der aktion gleich nur vom wurfgewicht leichter. hab aber nur von beiden längen 2 stück als muster bekommen. 
#6 wenn ich mehr bekomme dann melde ich mich#6 

hab sie selber noch nicht gebaut und getestet weil ich gerade für paar ab-boarder ihre ruten baue.sonst bekomme ich noch|motz: #x 



gruß mad


----------



## Fisch1000 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Wie ich in allen Beiträgen zu Ruten sage: Sportex oder Shimano! Die haben immer das Richtige für dich da. Einfach mal ein paar Ruten in die Hand nehmen und schon findest du deine Wunschrute!

Fisch1000


----------



## vertikal (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> An den Boddengewässern, der Müritz, am Möhnesee, an wenigen anderen Gewässern, würde ich mit einer bspw. 28gr WG Rute auch nicht losziehen.




Seh ich auch so. Liegt aber doch eher an den verwendeten Ködern, als an den "Brachialkräften" der Zielfische, oder?

Wenn wir in den Boddengewässern z.B. mit Trickfischen der 68 Gramm Klasse um uns werfen, wär 'ne 28 Gramm-Rute ziemlich überfordert. Auch der kräftige Anschlag über größere Entfernungen (die meisten Bissen kamen kurz nach dem Einwerfen, dem ersten oder zweiten Zug) wird mit der 28 Gramm-Rute kaum möglich sein. Ähnlich sieht die Sache in den Talsperren des Sauerlandes aus. Sämtliche Arten von Motoren sind verboten, also bleibt Schleppen und Werfen vom treibenden (Driftsack) / verankerten Boot. Auch hier werden meist Gufis von 15 cm an aufwärts gefischt, mit Köpfen bis 30 Gramm. Entsprechend belastbar muss die Rute sein - ich fische hier im Moment noch die UBS mit 40-85 Gramm WG. Wenn alles klappt, bin ich demnächst auch von MAD mit einer Harrison versorgt!

Ganz anders siehts aber dann beim Vertikalfischen aus. Hier gehts nicht mehr drum, schwere Gufis weit zu werfen, bzw. den Anschlag über große Entfernungen, möglicherweise noch gegen einen Schnurbogen im Seitenwind zu setzen. Die Köder hängen senkrecht, teilweise leicht diagonal unter dem Boot. Eine der unter "Experten" am meisten verbreiteten Rute, die Godfather (über Namen lässt sich streiten), eine einteilge Rute von 180 cm Länge mit einem WG von 10-30 Gramm, fängt regelmäßig große Fische. Zander der 90+ Klasse und Hechte von 100+ werden mit dieser relativ leichten Rute mit ein wenig Übung problemlos gedrillt.

Ich denke, die Sache ist klar: Nicht die "Kampfkraft" des Fisches bestimmt in erster Linie die Rute, sondern die Angelmethode und die verwendeten Ködergewichte. 

Vielleicht noch ganz interessant in diesem Zusammenhang: Rollen der 1000er Klasse sind beim Vertikalangeln weit verbreitet. Geflochtene Schnüre mit Tragkraften von 3 bis 6 kg reichen aus, um Fische deren Gewicht die Schnurtragkraft um eine Mehrfaches übersteigt, sicher zu landen. Liegt aber an der Eigenart des Vertikalfischens: Senkrecht unter dem Boot und in Bereichen ohne Unterwasserhindernissen können die Räuber problemlos ausgedrillt werden. Allerdings: Ein Stahlvorfach, meist Seven Strand, kommt bei mir *immer *vor die Geflochtene.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## darth carper (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Das liegt auch an der Länge der Rute. Kürzere Ruten haben einfach einen viel besseren Hebel, so daß mehr Druck auf den Fisch ausgeübt werden kann. Das sieht man ja auch bei Ruten für das Big Game oder Norwegen.


----------



## schroe (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



> Liegt aber doch eher an den verwendeten Ködern, als an den "Brachialkräften" der Zielfische, oder?




Hi vertikal,
das wollte ich eigentlich mit meinem Post ausdrücken.


----------



## vertikal (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi vertikal,
> das wollte ich eigentlich mit meinem Post ausdrücken.



Hi schroe,

wollte dir auch garnicht widersprechen, sondern nur noch mal meine Sicht der Dinge zum Besten geben.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## exxer (30. April 2006)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Kennt irgend Jemand von Euch ne hochwertige Hechtrute in der Preiskategorie 200 bis 400 Euro, die für Multirollen geignet ist?#c


----------



## rainer1962 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*



			
				exxer schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt irgend Jemand von Euch ne hochwertige Hechtrute in der Preiskategorie 200 bis 400 Euro, die für Multirollen geignet ist?#c


 
Da dürfte es etliches geben 
ich nehm mal an du suchst sie zum spinnfischen oder????


----------



## exxer (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Ja, genau.Ich suche ne Multirollen-geeignete Spinrute mit starkem Rückgrat.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

welche Köder und Technik willste denn damit fischen???


----------



## spinner1975 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Was haltet Ihr von der Cormoran Black Bull - Serie ?
Als relativ guenstige Steckrute macht die mir einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck , oder ?


----------



## spinner1975 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Moin ,

hab bei E-Bay ´ne Spro Exclu Spin in 3 Metern (WG 20-40g) gesehen - angelt die auch jemand und wie ist die so ?


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Moin , moin ...
Ja,ja , ist schon ´ne Zeit her ...
Werd mir morgen dann wohl eine Shimano Speedmaster 300H zulegen ... wer was dagegen hat , kann mich jetzt noch rechtzeitig warnen , es liegt in Eurer Hand 
Fehlt nur noch die passende Rolle (muss aber optisch auch ´n Bisschen was hermachen) ...
bis 130 €uro geb ich aus ...
am Liebsten Shimano oder Spro - Danke , Manuel ...


----------



## spinner1975 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Moin , moin ...

nur so zur Info - bin jetzt Besitzer einer neuen Combo und kanns kaum erwarten sie Anfang März in DK auszuprobieren !!!

Es ist dann doch die *Speedmaster 300H* geworden , von nachgebendem Rollenhalte keine Spur !!! 
Dazu die *Twinpower 3000S*-RB , komplett mit Schnur für 269 €uro minus Geschenkgutschein . Wird dann auf Dänemarks store oerreder getestet ... grins
Hab ´ne *22er Daiwa Shinobi* (´ne Top-Schnur , hab echt nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und schon einige Grossforellen damit auf die Seite legen können - kann sie nur empfehlen) und die *Whiplash* in 0,6 auf der Ersatzspule gewählt (hat mir mein Händler als geflochtene empfohlen , trägt über 10kg bei noch nicht einmal 1mm Durchmesser und ist schön soft dabei) . So kann ich mein Set vor meinem "grossen DK-Urlaub im Mai" schon mal antesten ... hab nämlich bis jetzt noch nie mit geflochtener gefischt und bin echt gespannt , denn eigentlich sollte der Anhieb dann deutlich besser sitzen ... ungelogen ... 10 -15 kg schwer war das Teil im letzten Herbst ... hat den Kopf aus dem Wasser gehoben und bei straffer Schnur einfach so den Spinner abgeschüttelt ... heul ... ! 

PS : wer dicke - und ich meine richtig *dicke *- Forellen fangen will , der fährt nach Dänemark an den Storefangersoe vom Tusaagaard Put & Take ... kannste gucken unter dansee.dk !!!

Ach ja , welche Wirbel würdet Ihr mir zum spinnen mit Geflochtener empfehlen , hab nämlich keinen Bock auf Tüdel ... !?


----------



## spinner1975 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Mir scheint , Ihr glaubt mir die Story nicht ... wär aber logischerweise such nicht das erste Mal ...

Spinnern ist immer für ´ne Überraschung gut !!!


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Hi!
Also scheint ja ein spannendes Thema zu sein!
Zu den Wirbel würde ich dir die 5-fach Wirbel von Iron Trout empfelen. Da verdrallt sich gar nicht und der ist sowas von micro!
Und du hast scheinbar doch ein bisschen viel ausgegeben


----------



## Der-Graf (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gesucht : Die ideale Spinnrute für grossen Hecht und Zander ?*

Kleiner lieb gemeinter Rat: Suchfunktion benutzen ist super - dann aber ne Frage von vor 3 1/2 Jahren beantworten eher weniger...


----------

